
Tesla driver denies Autopilot system caused Minnesota crash - urahara
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-autopilot-idUSKBN1A21Y3
======
dv_dt
I feel like we are going to need the NTSB to ramp up to more of an aviation-
style of investigation process to crashes involving automobile autopilots.
When the technology is complex, and there is so many ways to misattribute
causes of failures by drivers and local authorities, I think both consumers
and manufacturers will want clear and neutral reporting from some body with
deep long-term expertise. I also see a problem with not enough NTSB
investigative capacity for the wave of new automation being worked on and
rolled out in the near future.

